# Инверсионный стол



## Alexs888 (7 Июн 2018)

Добрый день! Ребята подскажите кто пользовался инверсионным столом кому помог с грыжами позвонков? Они исчезают и в правду?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2018)

Они исчезают и без медицины, а с медициной быстрее и чаще.


----------



## Alexs888 (12 Июн 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Они исчезают и без медицины, а с медициной быстрее и чаще.


А инверсионный стол в этом хороший помощник? Или ничем не уступает прокатыванием спины на баскетбольном мяче?


----------



## Gomeon (12 Июн 2018)

Есть противопоказания для этих столов, проблемы с сосудами головного мозга


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2018)

Alexs888 написал(а):


> А инверсионный стол в этом хороший помощник? Или ничем не уступает прокатыванием спины на баскетбольном мяче?


Разный метод воздействия.


----------



## Alexs888 (15 Июн 2018)

Gomeon написал(а):


> Есть противопоказания для этих столов, проблемы с сосудами головного мозга


Спасибо вроде бы не имею таковых


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разный метод воздействия.


Спасибо! А вы не подскажите прокатывание спины на бутылке будет эффект растяжение! Вот по своим ощущением баскетбольный мяч наверно помогает! Спину расслабляет но вот при болях он конечно мало эффективен как я заметил. Конечно может я не достаточно правильно его использую, но порой мне кажется что мяч имеет отвлекающие действие как аппликатор Ляпко!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Июн 2018)

Конечно есть. Только тут растяжение с вращательным движением.
Важно понимать что и зачем тянут.
Разобрались


----------

